# Nailbed tumour



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Ben will be 16 next Spring, but he has just been diagnosed with a *keratoacanthoma *at the base of one of his front claws. This is basically a benign tumour - he mostly walks well on it (he bounds around like a lamb at times!) but sometimes limps a little on it. The affected area is okay for a few days but due to Ben sometimes pawing at the carpet it sometimes bleeds, scabs over and sometimes the scab will break and it will then bleed slightly again.

The usual course of treatment is to remove the affected digit, but my vet isn't recommending this due to his age (he has a 'slow' heartbeat and there is no guarantee that he would survive a general anaesthetic).

Best option currently seems to be to keep an eye on the tumour - it basically looks like a scab (or even a long wart) at the base of one of his front nails, extending slightly alongside the nail.

If infection is present then he would need antibiotics (not a good option for Ben as he reacted badly to the last antibiotics that he had). If it starts to give him a lot of grief when walking then the vet said she would consider trimming back the tumour.

He wears an elizabethan collar during the day to stop him chewing or licking the area, when he goes outside the collar is removed and he has a sock and boot put on (the same at night).

He seems fine other than this issue (and his other issues - arthritis (taking Metacam for that), limited vision, limited hearing ......... but he's a happy guy and also eats very well.

Has anyone any experience of this type of tumour before?


Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent heard of that issue but I wish you luck. Is there any way they can do a local anesethia on it?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Not to remove the digit, I'm afraid not. To remove a small piece of it (ie trim it) then an anaesthetic spray can be used (which the vet did when taking a piece for the biopsy).

However, apparently a local anaesthetic wouldn't be sufficient for a digit removal (besides which, you need to keep the dog absolutely still for such an op and it would be extremely distressing for him to see a vet chopping one of his toes off, even if he couldn't feel anything).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

No experience - but I agree with your vet. At his age, you DEFINITELY don't want to be putting him under. But I just have to say - almost 16! That is SO great. Just keep loving him to pieces is my only advice. Do you have any pictures? I'm a sucker for the wise old grey faces..


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks. 

I posted a pic of Ben here a few months ago, a quick search under my username should find it.


----------

